# 25 hp for 16 Foot Aluminum V-Hull?



## Splash (Jul 23, 2012)

It looks like I was duped and the Merc Classic 50 (45 hp) that I bought with my 16 foot Crestliner is not in good shape. It idles great, but thats about all itll do. Im told a complete rebuild would be needed, and it just isnt worth the cost of doing it.

Regardless, Im in a position where I need to replace my motor on the 16 foot aluminum. Im just trying to decide what size of tiller I can get away with, considering Im on a pretty tight budget with this one.

I found a pretty great deal on a 25 hp Johnson from the late 80s ($500). I see lots of guys running 25hp on a 16 foot aluminum, Im just concerned that Ill be under-powered. I never travel far to do my fishing, so I certainly dont need a lot of top speed, but I still want to be able to get on plane with a couple guys in the boat and move along fairly briskly.

With that being said, does anyone here have much experience with a 80's 25 hp outboard on a 16 foot tiller aluminum? Id be looking at spending 4 times as much to get back into the 40 hp range, and Im just not sure its worth it at this point. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok I am running an 88' 25hp johnson on my 14' V-hull and when I am really loaded down..... 2 adults (each over 200lbs, 2 children, all my gear, motor, boat, custom carpeted flooring and framing, battery, bow mount minnkota...etc. I can reach a speed of about 28mph still, total weight around 1100-1150lbs.

That motor should have no problem planing your boat with 3 adults in it still. Also you can convert that 80's 25hp into a 30hp really easily for around $100-200 bucks. I have done it to mine and thats why I get such good numbers loaded like that. Also the correct prop for your motor is important.

What year is the Johnson exactly? What year was your Merc that needs a rebuild? And did you see a compression test on your Merc?


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jul 23, 2012)

What is the HP rating on your boat's capacity plate?

My 16' Ouachita is rated for a 30 hp max. My uncle had a 20Hp Mercury on it when he owned it, and it did fine (1971 era). If your hull is open like a john boat, a 25 should do fine.

Can you post a picture of your boat? It may help.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2012)

I run a 25 'rude on my 16" V hull and it scoots along nicely - no problem getting on plane and my boat is heavy


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm running a 25hp merc on my 14' mirrocraft and it scoots along faster than I expected, a 25 should have no problems at all pushing a 16'


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe you can post some pics, but like others said, I think you should be fine. I have a 16 ft Crestliner semi-V (basically a big row boat). I had a '81 Johnson 25hp tiller on it, and it pushed me (alone) around 21-22 mph. And I think it could have done better if propped right. Since you have a late 80s 25hp, you actually have a few more ponies than mine.


----------



## peabody (Aug 31, 2012)

im running a 25hp mercury four stroke bigfoot...
on a polar kraft semivee... runs the boat fine.


----------

